# sysTest CPU Benchmark



## HillBeast (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay! After ages of me putting it off, I've finally rewritten my benchmarking program, sysTest. This new version is a complete rewrite will a million new features (okay that's an exaggeration) and it is a much more thorough system and is way better written. For a full list of new features look below:

    * Multi-threaded benchmarking - sysTest tests all the threads, and not just one and then guesses how powerful it would be based on the amount of threads.
    * Improved programming - program is written better and more efficiently making it load faster, it has a smaller filesize, it runs smoother, and feels more professional.
    * Symmetric benchmarking - sysTest benchmarks how programs that have immature multi-threading support will run (similar to the benchmarking method in sysTest '09 and sysTest '07
    * Per thread scores - more details = better
    * Tooltips - Giving you more details in the program to tell you what everything means, and how certain aspects will affect real world operation.
    * Estimated time required - a simple guide to how long the benchmark will take to run on your computer.
    * Improved testing system - sysTest uses more advanced testing methods to provide a more accurate result, especially on more modern computers
    * Massive scalability of threads - sysTest supports up to 8192 threads to be benchmarked (even the most powerful workstations at present don't have more than 64)
    * SpeedStep and Cool'n'Quiet support - sysTest now 'warms up' the CPU prior to benchmarking to give a more accurate result by performing a dummy stress test prior to benchmarking.


So basically it's a complete rewrite, and is alot more advanced than sysTest '09. It's in beta stage right now and I need a few people to test it. You can download it below.

Known bugs:

    * When testing on systems with alot of threads (i.e. 8 or more), it may appear unresponsive. It isn't, it just takes a while to benchmark on systems with that many threads as it has to test each of them individually. Just wait for it to finish.
    * The progress bar is a bit iffy and sometimes doesn't go up.

Use the attachment below for download.

Please let me know of bugs and also let me know you scores and system configurations (CPU, CPU Clock, Bus Speed, Memory Speed, Average Score, Symmetric Score and Total Score) for statistics and bug fixes.


----------



## char[] rager (Jun 11, 2010)

*CPU*:                    Core i7 920 (4 Cores, 8 Threads)
*Clock Speed*:         3.8 GHz
*Bus Speed*:           191 MHz
*Memory Speed*:     764 MHz (1528 MHz Effective)
*Average Score*:     56059
*Symmetric Score*:  57054
*Total Score*:         446480


----------



## HillBeast (Jun 12, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100611/Untitled.png
> 
> *CPU*:                    Core i7 920 (4 Cores, 8 Threads)
> *Clock Speed*:         3.8 GHz
> ...



Thanks for testing.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is mine using your program
*CPU CORE I7 4 Cores 8 Threads*
*Clock Speed 3.6 (21*172)*
*Memory at Mushkin @1720Mhz*


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 12, 2010)

heres mine no ss though:

Core i7 860 @ 3.85ghz
AVG score: 57349
Threads: 8
Total score: 455866
Symetric score: 57595


----------



## HillBeast (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice to see the interest in my program and that nobody are having issues.

Just for reference here are some scores from some computers around my place:

Intel Core i7 930 @ 2.93GHz (haven't tested while overclocking yet), 1066MHz RAM
Average Score: 43052
Threads: 8
Total Score: 333999
Symmetric Score: 43633

Intel Core Duo T2050 @ 1.6GHz, 633MHz RAM
Average Score: 22231
Threads: 2
Total Score: 44462
Symmetric Score: 21568

Mobile AMD Sempron 3400+ @ 1.8GHz, 600MHz RAM (Yeah that's a weird number but that's what CPU-Z says. Also the laptop is pretty stupid anyways)
Average Score: 22691
Threads: 1
Total Score: 22691
Symmetric Score: 22691 - Obviously this is a single core so all the scores are the same.

Also I found a bug which I will fix: if you put it in the bnackground while it's doing the benchmark, the taskbar icon disappears. Will have a look at fixing this later.


----------

